
Synchrony Game – Can your brain control both of your hands? - noisiak
http://synchronygame.com/
======
noisiak
Synchrony is a game inspired by physical exercises that put your brain to
control simultaneous movements with both of your hands, also known as bimanual
coordination exercises.

This game is a personal experiment on human interaction. It is not the typical
2d game that you may expect, but I promise you that it is an incredibly
challenging game.

Download (iOS) [https://appsto.re/cl/OkBJjb.i](https://appsto.re/cl/OkBJjb.i)

Video [https://youtu.be/QxzPfiOhM9M](https://youtu.be/QxzPfiOhM9M)

Website [http://synchronygame.com/](http://synchronygame.com/)

Feel free to play and leave suggestions/opinions.

